# Kindle Fire HD - Personal Videos



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that no titles appear for your personal videos?


----------



## novembersfyre (Nov 10, 2011)

I had to go look! I just downloaded one so far to test out the app. It appears as a thumbnail with no title. The thumbnail looks like the first frame of the video. It's not an issue now but I can see how it will be once I load more videos.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I realize that the Kindle Fires are really meant as an Amazon content deliver system, but I am hoping that my issue is an easily solved issue. I would hate to think that Amazon is being so deliberately petty. 

IMO, I shouldn't have to install another app for something so basic even if it would work--which I'm not going to take the time to go hunt around.  I've left it in the hands of CS and they've escalated to the Fire dev team.

At this point, I'm wondering if I should just root the thing and call it a day.  Sigh.


----------



## novembersfyre (Nov 10, 2011)

Jesslyn said:


> I realize that the Kindle Fires are really meant as an Amazon content deliver system, but I am hoping that my issue is an easily solved issue. I would hate to think that Amazon is being so deliberately petty.
> 
> IMO, I shouldn't have to install another app for something so basic even if it would work--which I'm not going to take the time to go hunt around. I've left it in the hands of CS and they've escalated to the Fire dev team.
> 
> At this point, I'm wondering if I should just root the thing and call it a day. Sigh.


Let us know if you get a solution from CS! Thanks for talking to them.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

It has been a few weeks, but I've finally heard back from Amazon
-----------------------------
Thank you for taking the time to contact us. In regard of personal video name and pictures.Our software developers are working on a solution that will be coming out soon as a upgrade.

We'll consider your feedback as we plan further improvements. Customer feedback like y................blah, blah
----------------------------

So I guess they'll be coming out with an update for at least this, but I imagine additional bugs.  I hope it is soon--while I love watching Amazon movies/videos, I like to watch personal ones as well.


----------

